# Converting TVs Digital Audio Output



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello folks,

Well I finally got my Panasonic 50GT30 for the family room. I will be installing it in the Lcove above the fireplace where my old 32" CRT was (4'Wx2'Dx3'H). Lots of room so the Plasma's heat shouldn't be a problem.

Now the head scrathing. The TV has 1 audio output (S/PDIF) and I have two components that will need the signal:

1. 2.0 powered speaker system (looking at the Audioengine 2s, any comments?) which has a 1/8" mini jack or analog RCA input. I haven't bought the speakers yet so suggestion are welcome. One caveat they have to be small enough to fit on the fireplace mantle (the wife has kiboshed the idea of running speaker wire, ugly factor). I wonder about a 2.1 system with the small sub in the cavity behind the TV, I only worry if the vibration from the sub will affect the plasma screen (either immidiately or over time), comments?

2. Because my hearing is going and my volume levels make others a tad unhappy at times I have a pair of Sennheiser RS 160 wireless headphones (also mini jack)

If you can please list me the items I will need to connect these to components the the TV successfully. Is and unpowered solution adequate or will the halving the the S/PDIFs signal strenght cause problems?

Thank you very much in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You'll need to use an analog connection (not SPDIF) with both the AudioEngines and your wireless headphones. An adapter should have come with your TV. Refer to your manual for connecting to analog output.

Number 1, if you're hearing is bad and you need higher volume levels, I'd look to get the A5s instead of the A2s, or check out the Behringer B1030A if your budget won't allow the A5s.

2, you'll need to split the audio out to your two devices. Get 2 of these from monoprice:http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10218&cs_id=1021803&p_id=663&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Marshall,

The only adapter that came with the TV for the S/PDIF output was to convert it to TOSLINK.

I looked at the A5 however they were too deep to fit on the 3 inch wide fireplace mantle. 

I am not sure how to use the monoprice item, it is listed as being monaural, I don't need to split the output of the two devices as they will be drawing an input signal for the TV. Basically (unless there is a better way) I need:

a. Split the S/PDIF digital audio output of the TV to 2 RCA analog outputs (probably female)
b. adapt one of the rca outputs to 1/8" mini plug
c. adapt the other female output to male and extend it to the powered speakers.

What I wonder is the best way to do the "a" part. Will a passive option create too much of a signal loss at the other two components inputs causing noise or their inablity to function properly. If no, where do I find a passive S/PDIF to dual RCA splitter?

IF there will be a noticable problem with signal loss what are my options for an inexpensive powered S/PDIF splitter that will convert to RCA analog? Does it even exist?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I would think your best bet would br a small DAC. These run anywhere from about $25 to several thousand dollars. Some digitala/v selectors will also convert the signal and allow you to split the signal. Radio Shack has one for around $200, but the quality of the converter isn't very high and they are sensitive to placement near other devices.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You are correct. According to your manual, it appears the only 2 audio outputs available to you are HDMI and Toslink. If this is not correct, please let me know.

You need a digital to analog convertor: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1042302&p_id=6884&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

...along with the y-cables I listed early. Use one Y on each channel (left and right) to split that signal to two different devices (headphones and speakers).


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes that will work, so there will be no noticable effect to the other two components when halving the audio signal strenght?

Any comment on placing a very small mini sub behind the TV in the enclosed cavity?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No noticeable effect on halving the signal.

On the sub, you'll just have to try it. Depending on the shape of the cavity, it could be quite boomy, and not in a good way. Also, using active speakers with a sub can be complicated. You'll need a crossover in there somewhere, most likely built into the sub.

Is there any way you could use a traditional AVR in your setup, maybe off to a corner?


----------

